# What I've Been Up To Lately



## Live Oak

I imagine that you have probably taken notice the I have just not been my usual "posty" self for that past month or two. I have been working on purchasing a farm which has taken an unbelievable amount of my time. It is a beautiful place with an amazing variety of wildlife (turkey, deer, coyotes, armadillo's, LOTS of snakes and ticks) and natural features. 

I did not want to mention anything about it until I had signed the closing papers and that is what I finally got done today. I have been negotiating on this farm since late February and it is good to finally have it done. Altogether the farm is just under 314 acres. 

I thought you all might like to see few pictures of the place. I have some other pictures of it but the board format will not allow me to upload them. Andy, I would appreciate your help on that if you could. So here are the long awaited pictures. 

This is about a 1 - 2 acre pond stocked with catfish and bass.


----------



## Live Oak

This creek comes right out of the ground about 250 yards upstream.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

Congratulations Randy! Now you'll really have your hands full


----------



## Live Oak

Small caves in a rock face.


----------



## Live Oak

A view of the pond from up on the south ridge line.


----------



## Argee

*N-I-C-E* looking so far....details please....how many acres?....is there a house and out buildings?....are you planning to move on the farm?


----------



## Live Oak

An old logging road that runs up the north ridge line.


----------



## Live Oak

This is an underground cave from which water literally comes flowing out of the ground and supplies water to the stream.


----------



## Live Oak

A view of the house and the equipment barn from out in in the northeast field.


----------



## Live Oak

This creek runs right across the driveway that runs up to the house.


----------



## Argee

Looking better every second Chief:thumbsup:


----------



## johnray13

Chief....nice. Can't wait to hear about the details


----------



## Live Oak

A view from WELL out into the northeast field.


----------



## Live Oak

This is an old chimney left from an old farm house built many years ago. It is hand built and you would not believe how the stones are so tightly fitted together.


----------



## jodyand

Looks great Chief how much land you got there.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *A view from WELL out into the northeast field. *



is that your out house way in the back on the right hand side you got a long walk if thats your out house


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *Congratulations Randy! Now you'll really have your hands full  *


Thanks Ken, you are right about the hands full. I have a TON of cleaning up and clearing brush, not to mention grass cutting. For the time being, I am just going to let it grow. The wild game birds love it.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *N-I-C-E looking so far....details please....how many acres?....is there a house and out buildings?....are you planning to move on the farm? *


As I edited in above, it is just under 314 acres and the house and other buildings are in rough shape. They will need some TLC. For the time being I will stay put but eventually plan to move there and build a new house. The wife and I are considering a bed & breakfast business.


----------



## farmallmaniac

WOW you have an awesome place! I like that cave with the creek coming out of it. Also like the pond stocked with fish. all I can say is wow.
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak

Argee, the farm was a foreclosed property that I (with BIG help from family I might add) purchased from a bank. All I can say is WHAT ROYAL PITA! The previous owners left under less than friendly conditons 2 years ago and the place has sat empty since. You can imagine the condition of things. The previous owners allegedly vandalized the water system and other things too.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *WOW you have an awesome place! I like that cave with the creek coming out of it. Also like the pond stocked with fish. all I can say is wow.
> Ryan *


I thought that was pretty cool myself! There is also a stream the empties into a hole in the rock and goes underground. You can hear the echo's of the water pouring into the underground cavern. It comes back up out of the ground several hundred yards downstream.


----------



## GreenMtnMan

314 Acres? You have enough space out there to support a worldwide get together of tractor lovers! I'm VERY jealous.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *314 Acres? You have enough space out there to support a worldwide get together of tractor lovers! I'm VERY jealous. *


I am looking for some peace and quiet.........if it is possible to find it in this day and age. Good hunting and fishing and oh yes! Lots of room for tractors. My 4410 will be suffering from over tasking anxiety.


----------



## Live Oak

This is a closer shot of what I suppose was an equipment barn or something of that nature. It is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Live Oak

A closer shot of the house from the back yard.


----------



## Live Oak

A fruit tree orchard. There are apple, peach, pear, and cherry trees. They need some pruning but are otherwise in good shape.


----------



## Live Oak

A closer shot of the house. The ridge in the background is where I am thinking about building a new house. Not sure what I am gonna do with the old one. Might just keep it for guests after I fix it up.


----------



## farmallmaniac

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I thought that was pretty cool myself! There is also a stream the empties into a hole in the rock and goes underground. You can hear the echo's of the water pouring into the underground cavern. It comes back up out of the ground several hundred yards downstream. *


Again WOW!! I am VERY envious of you.
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac

One question, are you gonna raise any cattle?
Ryan


----------



## guest

wow chief.. congrats... very impressive... 314 acres.. wow.. talk about some land... 



looks like you will be busy... very very nice.. congratulations

what are your plans? Farming? horses? cattle? all of the above?


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *One question, are you gonna raise any cattle?
> Ryan *


I have made any decissions as of yet. I may just lease out the land to a local farmer and let him use it. I am not there enough to keep an eye on livestock for the time being. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive from my house.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow chief.. congrats... very impressive... 314 acres.. wow.. talk about some land...
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you will be busy... very very nice.. congratulations
> 
> what are your plans? Farming? horses? cattle? all of the above? *


Actually, we are thinking about a bed and breakfast and perhaps a sportsmans hunting reserve. I may get some horses and cattle later on when I move down there. All the above is on the table.


----------



## memmurphy

Nice plot of God's country you have there Chief! Congrats on the deal! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

Looks NICE!!!

You know you are REALY going to need another/more tractors. 


Looks like you got a lot of clean up to do. Seems pretty well overgrown. Got plans to clear it? Eaven with the overgrouth, looks like you will have your hands full just mowing what is grass now.


----------



## Argee

What part of TN are you located in Chief?


----------



## Chris

Simply amazing, Chief. I know we have been discussing all of this and it really is truly amazing. I will be glad to come up for a visit and check out this land of amazing grace! I am so glad that you finally got everything done with this and perhaps now you can focus on figuring out what you are going to do with all of that land. I will gladly help you out and certainly be your first guest at the B&B! 

Talk about a Tractorforum party! We could all show up and never have to even see each other on 314 acres!  HAHAHA

Amazing, chief ---- You are so blessed to be able to find and procure a glorious segment of God's country like that. It is a truly amazing thing and something I hope to be able to do in my lifetime. 

Thanks for sharing a part of your life and your new property with all of us.

-Andy


----------



## DeereBob

Chief,
If you really want to shoot birdies, don't turn it into a game preserve, build a golf course!!!:headclap: You have plenty of water to irrigate the fairways. Just kidding. Great piece of property so tell us how you found out it was in foreclosure. Also approximately where is this property located that has that type of terrain?


----------



## Stewart

Congrats Chief, Hope you got a good deal. Sounds like you are going to putting some miles on the truck and trailer!!!!

Is it time for a bigger tractor now? I am thinking an 18' batwing is in order to mow all that. I would also imagine you need a bigger tractor to handle the batwing! Thanks for sharing and keep it coming!:grapevine


----------



## Live Oak

I think I am going to stick with the equipment I have and maybe add a 6' rotary cutter. I will just get after it in small pieces. There is no hurry. That way I can enjoy it best.


----------



## Cub 104129

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I think I am going to stick with the equipment I have and maybe add a 6' rotary cutter. I will just get after it in small pieces. There is no hurry. That way I can enjoy it best. *


Randy, you sure have a nice piece of land. I hope you enjoy it. Don't let it take you over. Keep on sharing with us as we will be only to happy to see your progress.

Behind my cottage is 1500 acres of bush and a 20 acre lake with bass. I do not own it but have use of it and I use it as much as I can. I use it for walking,hunting,snowmobiling and atving. My benefit is I don't have to do any upkeep or pay the taxes.

Anyhow best of luck. Looks like a dream come true.

Paul


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks Paul! As I get it cleaned up and complete a few projects on the farm; I will post some pictures to detail the progress. I will have to admitt that the peace, quiet, and tranquility is a priceless thing that I enjoy very much. I am VERY fortunate and very blessed to be able to obtain and enjoy such a beautiful place.


----------



## MowHoward2210

I hope things come together soon, Chief, at your future homestead. It will be a lot of work to get it the way you want, but the rewards will be immense, as will the accumulated hours on your tractor! Be sure to find time to post your experiences, and don't be shy with the camera.


----------



## Chris

What a legacy and beautiful homestead to gather for all of your children and their future generations. Something truly amazing to be able to do there, Chief. I wish you the best with all of it. 

-Andy


----------



## Live Oak

I figured this post belonged here as well. We are in the process of moving to another farm just up the road from this one. My crappy Argus Photo Phazer will not store pictures for more that a few hours without locking up but I will post some pictures of the farm we are moving to and the other large piece that is currently being logged when I get me a good digital camera.


----------



## Wingnut

Nice Christmas present! 
All I got was sock and underwear!


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks. I love the place as well. It is a nice little valley with forest on both sides. Great hiking and hunting. I haven't tried fishing in the pond yet. It has sat vacant for the last 4 years and I have a LOT of bush hogging and clean up to do on this place and the farm up the road we are moving to. My little 4410 is gonna be mighty busy initially but I am looking at maybe getting a larger used tractor for the larger fields.


----------



## Live Oak

I have been getting some ideas from Partman on some International Harvester used tractors in the 60 to 100 hp range. That is for the further on down the road but I need to start learning about used machines in this category. Some of the buildings on this and the ranch house property were as you describe but I think they can be cleaned up with some elbow grease and sweat equity. The farm with the ranch house has about 261 acres of which about 100 or so acres is open. It also has 5 ponds on it and I am real excited about the fishing possibilites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie

Well, Chief you are getting as close to heaven in a fisherman's eyes... I know because I do a lot of bass fishing in some of the old farm ponds in this area and they are big in those ponds. And you get to be the first in many years... WOW just take it easy at first or the excitement of a lunker hitting first thing in the morning may just get you all pumped up. :furious: 

Excellent piece of land you have...I am envious


----------



## Durwood

WOW, what a nice place Chief! I just now happened to see this thread. I don't know how i missed it before. You are one lucky man to have your own piece of heaven like this. Is any of it road frontage or are you well hidden from the road? Also since i drive a truck i might get down that way sometime. What highway are you beside?


----------



## Live Oak

The place is not too far from I-40 and highway 13


----------



## bontai Joe

Like Durwood, I missed this thread until now. Nice place Chief! Are you possibly looking for a handiman/go-for/gardener/driver when you get the bed and breakfast going? I just might be available.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Like Durwood, I missed this thread until now. Nice place Chief! Are you possibly looking for a handiman/go-for/gardener/driver when you get the bed and breakfast going? I just might be available.  *


I will have my project waiting. This last week while I was done at the ranch house I discovered that a section of roof was damaged on the detatched garage and the roof is leaking. The gutters are damaged too. I have a lot of work to do on window glazing and repairs as well as painting and carpet cleaning. There is also a freezer full of spoiled food that I have to clean out. I am really looking forward to that job. Then there is tons of fencing in need of repairs along with the bush hogging. I am just going to take it a small piece at a time.


----------



## DrBailey

WoW , Chief , 
thats wonderful , Good Luck to you and your familey . Its gonna be GREAT !!!


----------



## Wishbonez51

Ok so nobody has asked the million dollar question!

I paid $200,000 for my little piece of Americana Farmland with house, pool, and UNO yes 1 acre of land. Nothin else which means no tractors, barns, water wells, any wild animal of any part!

How much would that get me in your parts?

How much did you pay for that humongous chunk of paradise?


----------



## Larry in OK

Last October in NE Oklahoma my late aunt and uncle's 120 acre farm with house, good well with rural water available, barn, shop, a couple of sheds. Cross fenced, 6 good stocked ponds went for $180K at auction.


----------



## farmertim

My 7.5 acres of land with a dry creek (unless it rains) in one of the driest places in Victoria. no water, no power, no well,
28 1/2 years ago cost me $11500.00. now with the shed built on it, probably looking at about $80000.00
I like it because it is so quiet.
I will post some pictures later.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Wishbonez51

I am speechless. I am amazed and truly happy that our hard earned money is actually worth something in some parts of America better than others. I couldn't fathom how much those scenarios woud cost here in Phoenix Arizona but I will say well in the 10 million to 20 million range. Be very blessed gentlemen as I am humble to say I am envious of your estate. My house 3 years ago sold for $539,000 for the same place "my place" then when it was built. The poor people who built this custom home gave up everything they had and than some when they lost it in the housing crumble. Enjoy your estates as I will be drooling over a someday scenario.


----------



## Mikefarm

Nice place.

That spring is probably a real asset. I gather your on limestone, it looks horizontally bedded so there is probably not much vertical cave development. It would be good to find out extent of the catchment as that water will have sunk into dolines and other fissures and sinks from other properties. What ever the put down their holes is what comes out your spring. 

Mike
a caver if you have not guessed, that's spelunker in US talk


----------



## Cublover

Mikefarm said:


> Nice place.
> 
> That spring is probably a real asset. I gather your on limestone, it looks horizontally bedded so there is probably not much vertical cave development. It would be good to find out extent of the catchment as that water will have sunk into dolines and other fissures and sinks from other properties. What ever the put down their holes is what comes out your spring.
> 
> Mike
> a caver if you have not guessed, that's spelunker in US talk


 I've crawled through a few caves in my day. Not too many people have seen the 'back door' to Luray Cavers or Skyline Caverns. Va. (I have)


----------



## Cublover

Wishbonez51 said:


> Ok so nobody has asked the million dollar question!
> 
> I paid $200,000 for my little piece of Americana Farmland with house, pool, and UNO yes 1 acre of land. Nothin else which means no tractors, barns, water wells, any wild animal of any part!
> 
> How much would that get me in your parts?
> 
> How much did you pay for that humongous chunk of paradise?


$157K for an 8 room rancher in the country. 7 acres, 3 shops, 5,000 acres of state owned hunting land 200 ft from the back door. Lousey water. Lousey neighbors. (heard but not seen) Zoning that is off the charts! (Continuation of a non conforming use)


----------

